# crochet flowers



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3742107/post127505222
This is a foreign language, but is done in chart form too.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

:-D &#1044;&#1072;,&#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;! &#1052;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;! &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; "&#1080;&#1088;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077; &#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;". &#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080; &#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1076;&#1086;&#1105;&#1084;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103;. &#1053;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;,&#1084;&#1086;&#1105; &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1090;&#1086;,&#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080;&#1088;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1084; &#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1084;.

Yes, it's Russian! My native language! This knitting is called "Irish lace." Very beautiful and time-consuming work is obtained. For example, my author's coats related Irish lace.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

WOW! Love it.


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

This coat is a truly wonderful creation-Your native people make the Irish Crochet technique really SING.I love the vitality and impact that both the colours and designs make on this lace.
You make me determined to better my own work-Eileen in Ireland


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

&#1055;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1103;&#1089;&#1072;&#1102;&#1097;&#1077;! &#1071; &#1074; &#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1075;&#1077;!!! &#1042;&#1099; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;!!!
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

&#1057;&#1055;&#1040;&#1057;&#1048;&#1041;&#1054;! :-D


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

What a lovely site put my work to shame


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link==the charts are very usable--and beautiful. I wish I could read Russian--I was raised in a Russian neighborhood and all I learned was how to cook in Russian.. the ladies felt bad for the "skinny" American children. They fixed that!!--I hold them in my heart--and no longer am skinny------sigh.....!!!!!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

:-D


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

uneasyjune said:


> What a lovely site put my work to shame


Зачем позорить?


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Elena61---truly a beautiful work of art. Goint to have to see if the arthritis hands will let me do the easy ones Bless you Faye


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

fayzee said:


> Thank you Elena61---truly a beautiful work of art. Goint to have to see if the arthritis hands will let me do the easy ones Bless you Faye


Спасибо ВАМ! И дай Бог здоровья Вашим ручкам!


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

I"m hoping those are nice words---HAHA Thank you Faye


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Russia has some of the most talented and creative crochet and knit designers. I troll the internet looking at the various designs and workmanship. Russian designers have taken Irish crochet to new heights and have created a resurgence of this intriguing craft. Duplet magazine is a prime example of an incredible teaching magazine...in Russian but charted very clearly. Mod is a design magazine with actual patterns...again in Russian but charted. Please take some time to search out these wonderful and breath taking works, you wont regret it.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Valanteen said:


> Russia has some of the most talented and creative crochet and knit designers. I troll the internet looking at the various designs and workmanship. Russian designers have taken Irish crochet to new heights and have created a resurgence of this intriguing craft. Duplet magazine is a prime example of an incredible teaching magazine...in Russian but charted very clearly. Mod is a design magazine with actual patterns...again in Russian but charted. Please take some time to search out these wonderful and breath taking works, you wont regret it.


Это точно! Спасибо!


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is site is soooooo beautiful! Thank you so much! And that "coat" spectacular!!! 
Thank you and hope you have a wonderful day,
Big hug to you!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

This marvelous. English translation would be helpful.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Such beautiful things. I have only just got into crochet and need to learn how to read the diagrams but I would just love to be able to do even the easiest of these. Stunning!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

printed it out--prints too small to use--now I am going to try to save it and see if I can print larger. It should work.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> printed it out--prints too small to use--now I am going to try to save it and see if I can print larger. It should work.


I tried to open just the box of the instructions/chart but I get a kind of chat or something with a kids picture.... Hmmm still trying too... Let me know if you crack this code... Lol lol lol


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

[same with me--it was the way it was loaded onto the web--I tried to isolate the pages and enlarge them and that doesn't work either--really too small...oh well--I turnes the pages over and will use the back for something else!!!!!

quote=raqeth]


kippyfure said:


> printed it out--prints too small to use--now I am going to try to save it and see if I can print larger. It should work.


I tried to open just the box of the instructions/chart but I get a kind of chat or something with a kids picture.... Hmmm still trying too... Let me know if you crack this code... Lol lol lol[/quote]


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

&#1071; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082; &#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1042;&#1072;&#1084; &#1087;&#1086;&#1084;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100;?!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

it doesn't appear that large either if it is downloaded or printed. If that it what you are trying to ask or explain--but I don't speak Russian, only cook in Russian....!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! How did you do this? Well, I guess it helps if you know the language...


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

&#1071; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;.&#1040; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090; &#1089; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1084; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1072;,&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091;,&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1079; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1095;&#1080;&#1082; &#1043;&#1059;&#1043;&#1051;,&#1085;&#1086; &#1086;&#1085; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090; &#1089; &#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1073;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;. &#1071; &#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1080;&#1079; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080; &#1080; &#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;,&#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1080; &#1094;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1099;.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> Я могу только картинки прислать.А вот с английским языком проблема,перевести не смогу,только через переводчик ГУГЛ,но он переводит с ошибками. Я ведь из России и я на русском сайте,где дали ссылку на эти цветы.


This is what the translator said:
I can just picture prislat.A's problem with the English language, I can not move, only through the Google translator, but it carries with errors. I'm from Russia and I'm on the Russian site, which made reference to the

Thank you for trying.
Big hug
Спасибо за попытку. Большие объятия


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Amazing. Most beautiful crochet work I have ever seen!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrandmaCheryl (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking. I will have to learn to read charts so I can try some of these. Unbelievable that such beauty can be created by, as my husband says, the knotting of thread. Thank you for sharing this. It inspires me to do better.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

OH wow ELENA! I love it. Very beautiful and a lot of work.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so in love with Duplet.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.duplet-crochet.com/

https://www.google.com/search?q=duplet&hl=en&client=firefox&hs=hM9&rls=com.yahoo:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=mjC1UJedCufm2AWXiICYAw&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1576&bih=772


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.sangela.de/wjasanie/haekelschriftzeichen.html
This is a chart of Russian crochet symbols with conversion to Englsh.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

i have looked at this fabulous work and used my translator to translate. i do know how to read symbols for crochet but there is another section on the site which has a pattern for what i call "mountain peaks" which i had done many years ago on the passap machine. (i have forgotten how to now) but i think the one pictured is similar and it looks like it was hand knitted. there is a chart of symbols which i don't know nor understand and was wondering if some of you ladies that read Russian could explain them to me. I have copied the symbols chart but of course can't post it here. i will create a "new pictures" item and post the chart there. your help will be much appreciated.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

At least I will remember why I bookmarked the site!! I love them, I guess you could use any yarn as there are diagrams.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely! Wish I could do this. I did learn to crochet by doing doilies with thread. If I had directions, I think I might learn.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

wow you must feel like a queen wearing that!!!


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Fayzee, this is in regards to Elana61 Russian words.

The translation is: Thank you to all, and may God give your little hands health.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I always find myself on the Russian sites. I wish I could read it!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> i have looked at this fabulous work and used my translator to translate. i do know how to read symbols for crochet but there is another section on the site which has a pattern for what i call "mountain peaks" which i had done many years ago on the passap machine. (i have forgotten how to now) but i think the one pictured is similar and it looks like it was hand knitted. there is a chart of symbols which i don't know nor understand and was wondering if some of you ladies that read Russian could explain them to me. I have copied the symbols chart but of course can't post it here. i will create a "new pictures" item and post the chart there. your help will be much appreciated.
> best regards, JOHN


 Actually,I made a copy for me to have and I see , that it is not correct, as translation was done not by crocheter ! Another words, when you start crochet according to this translation, you'll be definitely lost ! I hope and pray, that my computer will not be broke,- I would be glad to make it in plain American !

:lol: :lol:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

How beautiful, it must take hours to complete such a work of art like the jacket. Wow !!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been watching this thread with great interest.
Way back when charts first made an appearance in UK early 1970's I was just begining to crochet and the charted patterns were easier for me to follow.
It is a simple code where the symbol relates to the stitch ie a treble is seen as a straight vertical line with one horizontal bar across it -double tr has two horizontal bars and so on.Like most things in life the real difficulty is the fear we all have of something new. Internet groups exist where you can learn the basic principles Of Irish Crochet technique.
Learning to read a chart has another benifit as well as the no need for language- it becomes very easy to just look at a piece of crochet and be able to reproduce the same without recourse to any pattern.
In short I would most earnestly urge you all to add the chart reading skill to your already considerable talents-Eileen


----------



## EvaD76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

